# Who does 3D printing?



## Polar

As per the title. Who has a 3D printer and materials and can print things in small batches?

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Frostbite

Hey Polar, I might be able to help. What do you need printed ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Polar

Awesome! FYI @spiv




Found here Concept mods - https://www.facebook.com/groups/MushroomMod/files/

And I'd like a 26650 Mushroom Mod

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Frostbite

Cool I'll have a look at it tomorrow. Shouldn't be a problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## E.T.

Frostbite said:


> Cool I'll have a look at it tomorrow. Shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Following

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv

Frostbite said:


> Cool I'll have a look at it tomorrow. Shouldn't be a problem.



Wow, thanks. This is amazing.


----------



## GregF

this should be interesting, following!


----------



## Clouds4Days

Following


----------



## spiv

We'll still need lots of stuff like the 510 connector and copper... And apparently Fat Daddy are impossible to get hold of (according to the Mushroom Mod FB page linked in this thread)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

@Petrus @Genosmate @Andre dont know if this would tickle your guys fancy or maybe yous can help us moving forward.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Subscribed


----------



## Frostbite

Must say I ordered a couple DNA 250 chips, spare screens, 510s and some terminals/wiring. Did this in November... post office has lost the package. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frostbite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frostbite

I have had this guy printed and waiting for parts...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Polar

spiv said:


> We'll still need lots of stuff like the 510 connector and copper... And apparently Fat Daddy are impossible to get hold of (according to the Mushroom Mod FB page linked in this thread)


Just got some 510 BF connectors in from Fat Daddy, less than 14 days with USPS.

EDIT: I lie... It was 3 weeks.


----------



## Genosmate

Clouds4Days said:


> @Petrus @Genosmate @Andre dont know if this would tickle your guys fancy or maybe yous can help us moving forward.



What you want me to do?


----------



## wiesbang

Frostbite said:


> I have had this guy printed and waiting for parts...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks like the minikin v2 shell?


----------



## Frostbite

@Polar Printing the mod body now (26650) Estimated printing time 4 hours

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## E.T.

Frostbite said:


> @Polar Printing the mod body now (26650) Estimated printing time 4 hours



@Frostbite How much does it cost to print a mod like the squonker in @Polar post


----------



## Frostbite

3 Part model so probably looking at R180 - R200


----------



## E.T.

Frostbite said:


> 3 Part model so probably looking at R180 - R200


jeez that is bloody cheap! are you open for orders? then i would just have to find someone to complete the mod.


----------



## Frostbite

Yeah certainly, follow this thread lets see how it progresses if @Polar is happy and gets the mod completed then I can open orders for it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## E.T.

Frostbite said:


> Yeah certainly, follow this thread lets see how it progresses if @Polar is happy and gets the mod completed then I can open orders for it.



@Polar and @Frostbite i am in for one if this comes off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Frostbite said:


> Yeah certainly, follow this thread lets see how it progresses if @Polar is happy and gets the mod completed then I can open orders for it.



Awesome stuff im definatly keen too.


----------



## Clouds4Days

Genosmate said:


> What you want me to do?



Do a hand stand and sing kumbaya 
Maybe you can advise where we can get the components for this project.


----------



## Clouds4Days

If the Mod housing works out,

I think if we have a couple of keen people we could do a group buy for the parts?
@Polar @E.T. @spiv @GregF @SAVapeGear 

Even maybe @Frostbite could order the components for us and we can buy a complete kit that just needs assembling.

Just some thoughts im throwing out...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Polar

Looking forward to the result! 
Think most of the parts, apart from bf 510 connector should be available locally. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Genosmate

Clouds4Days said:


> Do a hand stand and sing kumbaya
> Maybe you can advise where we can the components for this project.



Sure,I can help you with that if you tell me exactly what you are looking for when its all worked out.
I know @Polar had a good experience with FD's direct recently but I've had some issues many times with a combination of wrong components sent,postage,crap quality control. As an example the last order (from one of their suppliers) of 3 bottom fed 510's contained one that wasn't even 
threaded to accept an atomiser! The bottom fed stuff from FD is a crap shoot IMO but if its general stuff it should be OK.I'd also take a look at Varitube though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

im definitely in for 1

can't we get @Justin Pattrick to sort the internals out at a fee ?


----------



## Frostbite

Look what just arrived ...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

Frostbite said:


> Look what just arrived ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Speak of the Devil

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## spiv

I'm also in for one. These look very cool. I'd go for that clear "colour" in the picture.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Frostbite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Polar

I assume this means we have success!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Deadz

Hmmmm, Me Likey - Have a BF RDA that isn't in use 

Estimate pricing ?


----------



## stroes

I have a 3d printer. If anyone needs custom mods or printing let me know

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## stroes

This is where i get my designs from:

http://www.thingiverse.com/search?q=vape&sa=


----------



## Frostbite

We almost have success, the door and button printed perfectly but the inside of the mod has some striation (Like string cheese) Nothing that a little sanding cant fix but I would prefer printing a new one at a slightly slower pace just to make sure it has a nice sturdy build. 

Ill print the mod in black and tweak some settings on our other printer. Will keep you up to date !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Polar

Thank @Frostbite!

What colours are you able to supply?

I'll start hunting for copper in the meantime.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## skola

Frostbite said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All that's left is slapping a chip in this greeny to make it regulated!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Frostbite

@Polar






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Frostbite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Frostbite

Have to stick to PLA so would need to look at these colours. White, orange, green ,blue, clear, purple, pink


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frostbite

@Polar ill "pif" the complete print to you in white/natural. Pm me your address... but! Big but! You have to post pics on progress and actually finish the mod 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

Frostbite said:


> @Polar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Looks great @Frostbite 
Now whos gonna help us with internals?
I have no idea on what is needed inside

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Polar

Looking real good @Frostbite! Think we can work with that. 

I'll share the local lead I find able to supply the materials. 

Let me know how to proceed to order. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frostbite

I have the pdf with the instructions, shows all parts needed and lengths etc. Maybe @BigAnt can help 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frostbite

... I can't tag anyone from tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frostbite

Polar said:


> Looking real good @Frostbite! Think we can work with that.
> 
> I'll share the local lead I find able to supply the materials.
> 
> Let me know how to proceed to order.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Read up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stroes

Have a look here for the components. Might need to wait a bit once order but seems to be a decents collection.

http://puffervape.com/index.php?cPath=33,

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Polar

Frostbite said:


> @Polar ill "pif" the complete print to you in white/natural. Pm me your address... but! Big but! You have to post pics on progress and actually finish the mod
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah man..! Thats really awesome (and a lot of commitment). 

I'm all in! Pm incoming. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## skola

This looks awesome!! @Frostbite perhaps we'll see kits in the future  
Do you have to print the button as well?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz

skola said:


> This looks awesome!! @Frostbite perhaps we'll see kits in the future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have to print the button as well?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, button is 3D print too.

@Clouds4Days a screenshot from the pdf, its just the magnets that are different in the 26650 version, probably the copper sizes too.


----------



## Chris du Toit

Only thing I'm struggling to find is the copper sheets... Anyone gave an idea where to start looking? 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz

Chris du Toit said:


> Only thing I'm struggling to find is the copper sheets... Anyone gave an idea where to start looking?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Non Ferrous metals in salt river, dunno the minimum order though, might have to use flattened copper pipe.
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/3d-printed-squonker.t34322/#post-501143

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris du Toit

Thanks @blujeenz will pop them a mail tomorrow and post with the feedback here

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Polar

Copper Shim stock.
https://www.shimstock.co.za/collections/copper-shim-stock-150mm-wide
or here
http://copalcor.co.za/products/products_09_copper_t.html

Neodymium Magnets.
http://www.valueforest.co.za/action...cars=yes&at=yes&loc=South+Africa&sort=default
or here
http://trolly.co.za/product-categor...al-parts-electronics/magnet/neodymium-magnet/

510 Connector
http://www.fatdaddyvapes.com/shop.html (about 1/3 down the page)
or here
http://www.stealthvape.co.uk/electronic-cigarette-mod-parts/bottom-feeding-squonk-mod-parts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frostbite

3d Dna200 done!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Polar

Frostbite said:


> 3d Dna200 done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks the tits!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Polar

Armin has released yet another #D Squonker... The Top Fire


----------



## Chris du Toit

Polar said:


> Armin has released yet another #D Squonker... The Top Fire
> 
> View attachment 85196



Downloaded the model yesterday, looks pretty cool... just wonder what would be best to attach the two halves. Perhaps edit the model to fit some magnets into the guided holes on the sides where it looks like some metal rods would be needed to slide the lot into place. Will have to print and see what it looks like. Love the look of it though.


----------

